# Old Pacific Highway Bike Trail Closed until July 30 north of Las Pulgas Road....



## jarhead-usmc (Aug 22, 2005)

Just to let everyone know if you are going to ride through Camp Pendleton or go south through the state park, the old Pacific Highway right outside the Pulgas gate is closed until July 30th for the Army doing training..... Also if you are headed south from San Clemente, the closure is just south of the state park.... They let me through on Monday, but not today...

SSgt Z.
USMC


----------

